# EDP & Continente 10% DISCOUNT



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*10% OF THEIR ELECTRICITY BACK ON PURCHASES IN CONTINENTE*

EDP ​​and CONTINENTE have come together to help you save with the EDP Plan CONTINENTE . 

You can join online or at any Continente store.

Read more about it.

https://edp.continente.pt/index.php?option=about


This offer does not apply to those who have the cheap evening/weekends plan


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Deco (Consumer Protection) have had a go at both Continente & EDP because the info that had been given out over this offer when it was first put to the public was far from complete.

Now both of the above are having to contact everybody who has already signed up with all the details of what is involed if you accept + "get out clause"

Personally I'm not at all interested !

////deleted link////


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well it will mean a fair bit to me especially now that the electricity charges have gone up.

I meant to mention that it is not useable if you use bi-horario or tri-horario costing.

The form can be filled in online

Credit to Continente Card is via a Voucher that must be paid onto your Loyalty Card in a store.
(The value of the coupon discount that you will receive of 10% corresponds to the sum of the value of energy consumption and 
the invoiced value of the contracted power, calculated before taxes, contribution rate and audiovisual DGEG. 

You must also pay your bill by Direct Debit.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

Why was the "link" I place in the post removed please ?
It was put there so posters could get the complete picture

/// link deleted//


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ingles said:


> Why was the "link" I place in the post removed please ?
> It was put there so posters could get the complete picture
> 
> "



Please read the remark at the bottom of your original post..

Links to other forums are not permitted
RULE #10 " _Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately_"


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Please read the remark at the bottom of your original post..
> 
> Links to other forums are not permitted
> RULE #10 " _Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately_"


Why not ,the other sites I belong too allow it so information can be freely & eaisly given


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes the initial information given wasn't totally complete, the reality is that your EDP contract is transferred to EDP Commercial, when the promotion finishes in December, you then have the option of continuing, if new offer appeals, revert to EDP or to any other _supplier_ that pops up now it's being de-regulated.
As where on a Simple tariff, that suits our lifestyle and pay by D/D, I look forward to the vouchers for a shop we use anyway. 
Why throw away 10%?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ingles said:


> Why not ,the other sites I belong too allow it so information can be freely & eaisly given




Because it is in the rules which you happily signed when you joined.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Yes the initial information given wasn't totally complete, the reality is that your EDP contract is transferred to EDP Commercial, when the promotion finishes in December, you then have the option of continuing, if new offer appeals, revert to EDP or to any other _supplier_ that pops up now it's being de-regulated.
> As where on a Simple tariff, that suits our lifestyle and pay by D/D, I look forward to the vouchers for a shop we use anyway.
> Why throw away 10%?




My feelings exactly


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> *10% OF THEIR ELECTRICITY BACK ON PURCHASES IN CONTINENTE*
> 
> EDP ​​and CONTINENTE have come together to help you save with the EDP Plan CONTINENTE .
> 
> ...


I am certain that this offer would appeal more to members had the link that was posted led to an English speaking website as I imagine that like me, 99% of members do not speak Portuguese. Even using Google translate, the information is intelligible.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

wink said:


> I am certain that this offer would appeal more to members had the link that was posted led to an English speaking website as I imagine that like me, 99% of members do not speak Portuguese. Even using Google translate, the information is intelligible.



Links to other forum websites are NOT permitted whatever the reason.
If you wish to look at another website all you have to do is google.

I will post in DETAIL the details after dinner


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's extremely simple, offer is for 1 year, you need to complete form online or instore at EDP or Continente, if you don't have a Continente card then you also sign for one. The Card is not a credit card, just a means of collecting any store discounts etc. 
The scheme is not worthwhile if you have either of the two off peak hour plans, it doesn't stop you joining but you revert to a Simple plan i.e. no cheap off peak hours .
You have to join before end of March, and pay by D/D you get a voucher for 10% of the value of consumed electricity and daily charge, voucher is paid onto your Continente card and then used as and when you want against further Continente purchases.
You can select Monthly or bi-monthly bills if you have electronic billing you receive your voucher via e-mail.

If you open in Google Chrome with translator enabled, you'll find translation fine, and perfectly understanable.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> It's extremely simple, offer is for 1 year, you need to complete form online or instore at EDP or Continente, if you don't have a Continente card then you also sign for one. The Card is not a credit card, just a means of collecting any store discounts etc.
> The scheme is not worthwhile if you have either of the two off peak hour plans, it doesn't stop you joining but you revert to a Simple plan i.e. no cheap off peak hours .
> You have to join before end of March, and pay by D/D you get a voucher for 10% of the value of consumed electricity and daily charge, voucher is paid onto your Continente card and then used as and when you want against further Continente purchases.
> You can select Monthly or bi-monthly bills if you have electronic billing you receive your voucher via e-mail.
> ...


Not very different from what I was going to post but my stomach called


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

First page translation of EDP site.....
*TARIFF*
The Tariff Plan is SIMPLE RATE
*PAYMENT*
Direct Debit.
*POWER*
Available for power contracted between 3.45 kVA and 20.7 kVA.
*FREQUENCY OF INVOICING*
You can choose to receive their electricity bill monthly or bimonthly



you will need you bill handy and there is a little "i" button that explains each stage.

It couldn´t be simpler!!


OH BTW vouchers you receive to pay onto your Continente card are sent monthly or bi monthly depending on your EDP account to your home address or by e-mail if you have electronic billing.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

TARIFF
The Tariff Plan EDP/Continent is the same as simple EDP Universal Service.
See Rates
PAYMENT
*Direct Debit.*
POWER
*Available for power contracted between 3.45 kVA and 20.7 kVA.*
FREQUENCY OF INVOICING
*You can choose to receive their electricity bill monthly or bimonthly*


It you want to take it up go to ADIRA JA!!!!!

then fill in the details.


for those of you who wish to read the DECO report mentioned by Ingles:

Plano EDP Continente: informação incompleta e pouco transparente - Direitos - DECO PROTESTE


and the admendment please look at this EDP e Continente retificam campanha após reação da DECO - Direitos - DECO PROTESTE


----------

